# Anyone know of a good wine tasting/tour near Sarlat please.



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

We are off to the Dordogne area for our three week holday this summer and my parents are fly-driving to join us for for days. We are staying on a campsite close to Sarlat and they are staying in a hotel in Sarlat. We would love to go on a wine tasting tour. So far we have only found ones that are either near Bordeaux which is a bit far out for the 4 of us, a whole day course which is a bit long or a liquor tasting.

Would really appre iate any recommendations.

Thanks Tracey


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tracey

I don't think there are likely to be many/any tours as such, since (_if my memory is accurate_) most of the vineyards in that area are fairly small.

You shouldn't have a problem however since your parents will have a car. I'd suggest you just mooch around and enjoy the wonderful scenery, and stop for a degustation whenever you see one and the throat feels a bit dry!

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

As Zeb says............Although many chateaux provide degustation as a bonus.

You say Bordeaux is too far. OK, how about half that distance?

We enjoyed visiting Chateau Monbazillac (just south of Bergerac.) A lovely furnished chateau with stunning views over the countryside. The vast car park easily catered for our motorhome and provided superb shade for our dog. A great day out for you?

We stacked up on wine in their shop, although be warned, it is a desert wine and some may not like it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip John.

That one is on the list for next time. Furnished as well - that's a bonus in France.

Dave


----------

